# lemon tetra: body went from clear to cloudy white.



## pandamonium (Jan 13, 2012)

1. Size of tank?
40 gallon

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 5
d. pH, KH and GH? 7
e. Test kit? API master kit

3. Temperature? 81

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 6-7 weeks

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

3 GBR, 3 honeycomb catfish, now 3 lemon tetras, 1 hatchetfish

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
yes

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? live, frogbit, pennywort, stargrass, alternanthera rosaefolia, s. hygro, blyxa japonica, s. repens
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? sand
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? hollow malaysian driftwood and manzanita wood

9. a. Filtration? eheim ecco pro 2232
b. Heater? 150W eheim jager

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 11 hours of 4 13W CFL bulbs. 6500K
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? 2-3 hours natural sunlight

11. a. Water change schedule? 20% weekly
b. Volume of water changed? 8 gallons
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? tap
d. Water conditioner used? nutrafin aquaplus
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? when water change happens. 

12. Foods? hikari micro pellets
How often are they fed? 2 times a day morning and evening

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? loss of appetite, usually transparent but now a cloudy white (inside the fish, not outside). lesion/lump on the first one to die, shown in image. color remains generally normal
b. Appearance of poop? normal
c. Appearance of gills? normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? no
b. What meds were used? none

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.









Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz1zcLK7pDn


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

sounds like some sort of poisoning. ghost shrimp usually are transparent and will turn opague once there is copper or other heavy metals present in the water ( that's means they are being slowly poisoned by the water ) 
looks like your fish are going through the same problem. try doing a very large wc and see if they will turn transparent again.


----------



## pandamonium (Jan 13, 2012)

ok i will check. i did a large water change just this past weekend. i just fnisihed treating for ich (they were in the tank at the time), and i did that to remove some of the copper in the tank. they were ok during the full treatment (heat + coppersafe) so thats why i hesitate to think that they are poisoned since they endured that already. is the lesion any help for diagnosing? that was the first thing i noticed. ill do a water change as soon as i can in the meantime


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

that could be a secondary infection.he must have got scraped or hurt and then the bacteria must have worsened it.try running a good carbon in the filter it will remove most of the toxins including the residue ich meds


----------



## pandamonium (Jan 13, 2012)

ok will do. ill see what happens to all of them.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

well keep us posted in case you run into anything else =)


----------

